# Meeko can still surprise me!!!



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Didnt think there was much left for Meeko to surprise me with but I was wrong.8months old, 4:7 kg's in weight and he still climbs curtains :scared:He was chasing a spider in the "junk"room and got carried away.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

:lol:

Pesky spiders! It's that time of year for them ... we seem to be getting more than our fair share as usual  But my little lot make light work of them


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:thumbup: YEY way to go Meeko  now if your mum fed you up a little you could have the whole lot down  :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Dally Banjo said:


> :thumbup: YEY way to go Meeko  now if your mum fed you up a little you could have the whole lot down  :lol::lol::lol:


If it had been the old runner the spider could have pulled it down :lol:


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

I think the spiders in the house heard me ... 

This was the scene a few minutes ago, sorry couldn't get my camera so you will have to make do with a fancy drawing :lol: :


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Aurelia said:


> I think the spiders in the house heard me ...
> 
> This was the scene a few minutes ago, sorry couldn't get my camera so you will have to make do with a fancy drawing :lol: :


:thumbup::thumbup::lol::lol::thumbup::thumbup: EXCELLENT!!!


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

LMFAO!!!!!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


I trap the big uns under a glass.... and then bring one of the cats into the room... added protein!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Aurelia said:


> I think the spiders in the house heard me ...
> 
> This was the scene a few minutes ago, sorry couldn't get my camera so you will have to make do with a fancy drawing :lol: :


:lol: that reminds me of the spots when a spider dare cross the living room floor once :lol: before Scutter ate it :arf:


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

OMG how gorgeous are your spots! 

My cousin got a Dal pup earlier this year. I almost melted when I saw a pic.


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Aurelia said:


>


Pmsl thats what happens in my house:lol:


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

poor poor spiders

did you know that scientists are trying to cross chickens with spiders.....so that families with lots of kids can have a leg each...........:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

raggs said:


> poor poor spiders
> 
> did you know that scientists are trying to cross chickens with spiders.....so that families with lots of kids can have a leg each...........:thumbup::thumbup:


:lol::lol::lol::thumbup:


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Dally Banjo said:


> :lol: that reminds me of the spots when a spider dare cross the living room floor once :lol: before Scutter ate it :arf:


Holly & Banjo are two crackers:001_wub:


----------

